# لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي ب&#157



## ramyghobrial (27 مايو 2006)

*لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي ب&#157*






*لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي بالمرة" *
*  جورج صبري:*





افتقاد الرومانسية من أهم أسباب فركشة جوازات كتير قبل أن تبدأ، وعليك في فترة الخطوبة أن تظهر الجانب "الرومانتيكي العاتفي" في حياتك، فقد تقع في مثل هذه الأخطاء التالية وتكتشف شريكتك أنك مش رومانسي بالمرة: 





الشمع بغرض التوفير 


إذا اعتقدت أن شريكتك أضاءت الشمع بغرض توفير الكهرباء فسوف تنظر لك نظرة "مش كويسة"، وإذا اعتدت أنت أن تضيء الشمع في حالة لما النور يقطع فلن تكون الشاب الرومانسي الذي تنتظره البنت والذي يضيء الشمع في كل عشاء جميل كي يضفي الصفاء والهدوء للجلسة. 





الهدايا المفيدة تدمر علاقتكما 


بلاش تبقى عقلاني وتقول أجيبلها هدية مفيدة مثل طقم توابل أو ترابيزة كمبيوتر، خليك ماشي مع دماغها لحد الآخر وهاتلها حاجات للمظهر والدلع فقط مثل الذهب والاكسسوارات والملابس والبرفانات والماكياج، فلو جبت حاجة مفيدة هتقول عليك ممل ورتيب وخنقة. 





الورود والشيكولاتة في الاحتفالات فقط 


خطأ كبير ترتكبه إذا اعتدت أن تقدم لها الورود والشيكولاتة في الأعياد وفي عيد الحب ورأس السنة فقط، فبذلك لن تكون رومانسيا، فالبنت تريد منك أن تشتري لها كل هذه الأشياء على مدار العام أي لا تكون تقليديا وتقدمها في المناسبات فقط. 





سخريتك من الأغاني والأفلام 

لا تتمادى في السخرية من قصص الحب حتى لو كنت على حق وكلامك مضحك للغاية، فالبنت قد تنظر لتريقتك هذه على أنها عدم رومانسية وعدم إحساس بالحب والعواطف والاستخفاف بالمشاعر.


----------



## ميريت (28 مايو 2006)

رامي موضوع خطير بجد
بس هي اول نقطه بتاعه الشموع الي معجبتنيش بصراحه
عشان الشموع اغلي من الكهربا فعمر ما بنت هتفكر كدا لان الشموع غاليه جدا وخصوصا الي بتعمل جو رومانسي بتلاقي الشمعه صغنونه كدا وب 5 او 10 جنيه
فاكيد مفيش بنت هتفكر انه بيوفر بالشموع لانها عارفه انها هتخرب بيته ف الموضوع دا 
اما عن موضوع الهدايا فهي صح مليون في الميه انا لو خطيبي جابلي هديه استخدمها ف البيت مش هديه شخصيه هقول عليه بخيل الست بتحس بقيمتها ف عين خطيبها من حجات صغيره هو ممكن ميكونش واخد باله منها زي ما قلت انسب هدايا العطور والملابس ومش اي انواع لازم تبقا ماركات
اما حكايه الورود والشكولا فهي صح برضه الهدايا دي تتقدم علي مدار السنه يعني كل ما تزور خطيبتك تاخدلها معاك ورده حمره بلاش شكولاته لانها ممكن تقول مفجوع وجايب شكولا عشان ياكلها المفضل ورد اما ف المناسبات فهدايا غاليه من ماركات عالميه 
ف حكايه الافلام بقا دي عندك حق فيها خالص
بدل ما يقلها افتحي التلفزيون يوم كذا فيه يلم رومانسي ف اليوم الفلاني انتي اتفرجي عليه وانا اتفرج عليه ولما تيجي لقطه تعجبني او تعجبك نرن علي بعض
يقعد يتريق علي الافلام دي
بق دا اسمه كلام يا رامي


----------



## hima85222 (28 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة فى الاول و الاخر الراجل هو اللى هايدف ويغرم شموع كبيرة ولا صغيرة 

هى فارقة معاهم دة أحنا غلابة يا عم

ولازم نقول للزمان ارجع يا زمان

خلى سي سيد يجي بقى


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> رامي موضوع خطير بجد
> بس هي اول نقطه بتاعه الشموع الي معجبتنيش بصراحه
> عشان الشموع اغلي من الكهربا فعمر ما بنت هتفكر كدا لان الشموع غاليه جدا وخصوصا الي بتعمل جو رومانسي بتلاقي الشمعه صغنونه كدا وب 5 او 10 جنيه
> فاكيد مفيش بنت هتفكر انه بيوفر بالشموع لانها عارفه انها هتخرب بيته ف الموضوع دا
> ...


 
الف شكر ليكي ياميريت والحقيقة ردك لازم يتحط في راس الموضوع:spor24: 
شكرا ليكي


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة فى الاول و الاخر الراجل هو اللى هايدف ويغرم شموع كبيرة ولا صغيرة
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لردك العسل ياعم هيما


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

*طيب وايه دور ستوته في الموضوع يوووووه قصدي الخطيبة 

ده اسمه استغلال مش خطوبة بقي

كل دي غرمات شموع وورد و شكولاته ( وكمان هتاكلها لوحدها ) والمصيبة انها ممكن تتخن منها 

واكسسوار وبرفانات ومزد كمان 

لالالا ياعم كده الموضوع واقع بخسارة خالص 

احنا نتجوز علي طول اريح من وجع الدماغ ده 

نسيب الهزار ونتكلم جد بقي

انا معترض علي اظهار الجانب الرومانسي علي طول في الخطوبة 

ليه ؟

لاني دي فترة اختبار للاثنين مش علشان اعمل فيها فلانتينو قدامها وممكن مش دي تبقي حقيقتي 

يبقي افضل شئ اننا احاول علي قدر الامكان اظهر ليها شخصيتي الحقيقة بكل سلبياتها الاول وبعدين ايجابيتها عجبتها It's oky مش عاجبتها يبقي حصل خير بقي ومش خدعتها 

اما بالنسبة للرومانسية فا ليها اوقاتها وبالذات لما يكون في قصة حب وكده 

انما ابقي رومانسي في اغلب الاوقات نووووووووووو

شكرا يا رامي علي الموضوع الجميل والمكلف ده 

يارب تخطب وافرح فيك ههههههههه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *طيب وايه دور ستوته في الموضوع يوووووه قصدي الخطيبة *
> 
> *ده اسمه استغلال مش خطوبة بقي*
> 
> ...


 
بص بقة ياعم مينا 
انا مش معاك انك تظهر سلبياتك الاول وبعدين بعد ماتخلص سلبياتك تظهر ايجابياتك
لا بالعكس
انت تظهر ايجابياتك ليها وفي نس الوقت تظهر برضة سلبياتك علشان الايجابيات بتاعتك هي اللي هاتخليها مش تبص لسلبياتك 
اسالني انا في الموضوع  دة
لانك لو اديتها اول وش سلبيات سلبيات عمرها ماتفكر فيك ابدا وهاتحط السلبيات دي دايما قدامها ومش هاتقبل ابدا ايجابياتك
ان اول فكرة اخدتها هي سلبياتك
ارجو منك يامينا تعيد حساباتك 
وبعدين مش واخد بالي الصارحه من موضوع هاترفحوا بيا :ranting: اية هو انا هاخد واحدة وحشة ولا اية لااااااااااا مش تخاف :smil12: ذوقي مية مية :yahoo:


----------



## mony_05 (29 مايو 2006)

*تاني يا رامي*



يا بني حرام عليك اللي بتعملة فينا دة :act19: هتفتح عينين البنات علي حاجات هما مش واخدين بالهم منها اساسا يارامي بقي الله قولتلك ميت مرة اعمل فيك اية :nunu0000:


بس هنبقي رومانسيين يا عم حاضر هنجيب شموع انشالله ما حد حوش عايز اية تاني وهنجيب هدايا وورد هي خراب بيوت مستعجل من كله :smil13: ​
بقولك اية هو كل دة ليه ما بلاها وخلاص يا عم وعيش حر طليق نفسك ولا اقولك :94: لحسن حاسس اني هنضرب بلاش يا عم هنبقي رومانسيين حااااااااااضر
شفت يا عم رامي اهو الموضوع مخلصش علي كدة كمان بقي في ماركات :11azy: وماركات عالميه كمان ​​


اما بصراحة يا مينا انا مشعارف انت زعلان من الرومانسية اوي لية كدة بالعكس بقي فترة الخطوبة بتبقي مليانة بالرومانسية عشان للاسف الحاجات دي بتختفي بعد الجواز هو برضة انت صح في ان جانب الرومانسية ميبقاش زيادة عن اللزوم عشان دة يخلي الطرفين يدرسوا بعد صح وبعدين اية موضوع السلبيات دة ولية مش هتتصرف بحقيقتك​
احسن حاجة كل واحد يبقي علي طباعة مش تظهر السلبيات والايجابيات سيبها مش كل تصرف تقعد تقول دي سلبية ودي ايجابية
الموضوع جامد يا رامي بس بلاش الحاجات دي تاني احسنلي واحسنلك انت فاهمني طبعا​

​


----------



## ميريت (29 مايو 2006)

*بيني وبينك يا هيما*



			
				hima85222 قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة فى الاول و الاخر الراجل هو اللى هايدف ويغرم شموع كبيرة ولا صغيرة
> 
> ...


 

اقولك علي حاجه يا هيما بيني وينك ف فتره من حياتي ايام ما كنت طالبه ف الجامعه لسه كنت هموت واحب واحد سي السيد يمرمط فيا ويبصلي اترعب واسمع الكلام بقا
لكن اكتشفت انه لما الست تحب حتي لو هو مش سي السيد هي بتعامله علي انه سي السيد


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

*شكلك يا عم رامي مضبوط والامور مستريحة 

الله يسهلك يا عم 

انا مش قولت سلبياتي بس انا قصدي الاثنين يمشي جنب بعض كده يعني مش اتعامل بتكلف ورقة بقي لا اتعامل بطريقتي وبطبيعتي 

وثق برضه عن تجربة شغالة الطريقة دي ميه ميه

نفس الكلام لموني انا قصدي عدم التكلف 

او التصنع اللي الاغلبية بيعمله وبس*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> اقولك علي حاجه يا هيما بيني وينك ف فتره من حياتي ايام ما كنت طالبه ف الجامعه لسه كنت هموت واحب واحد سي السيد يمرمط فيا ويبصلي اترعب واسمع الكلام بقا
> لكن اكتشفت انه لما الست تحب حتي لو هو مش سي السيد هي بتعامله علي انه سي السيد




الصراحة انا مش قدرت اشوف الكلام ده 

من غير ما اقولك عين العقل والصواب وبيدل علي نضوج الفكر ld: 

احييكي يا ميريت 

والباقي هيكتشف كده 

مش ها تحبي الشخص ده علشان اذكي واحد ولا اقوي واحد ولا اوسم شاب ولكن علشان هو هوه


----------



## ميريت (29 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *طيب وايه دور ستوته في الموضوع يوووووه قصدي الخطيبة *
> 
> *ده اسمه استغلال مش خطوبة بقي*
> 
> ...


 
معاك حق يا مينا
المفروض يبين شخصيته الحقيقيه
بكل عيوبها وممبزاتها بس برضه مفيش مانع انه كون عنده جانب رومانسي
كحدش قال طول الوقت بس علي الاقل فيه حجات صغيره
بتعمل لفتتات جميله ممكن يكون بشخصيته الحقيقيه طول الوقت بس ف اوقات بشخصه رومانسيه
مين قال انه طول الوقت هيقدم هدايا دي ف المناسبات بس واظن انها دا الطبيعي بس مش يجيب اي هديه يجيب هديه مناسبه لزوقها
رامي اخطب بقا يا رامي وصدقني هلبس الحته الي علي الحبل واجي بس انت اعملها


----------



## ميريت (29 مايو 2006)

> يا بني حرام عليك اللي بتعملة فينا دة :act19: هتفتح عينين البنات علي حاجات هما مش واخدين بالهم منها اساسا يارامي بقي الله قولتلك ميت مرة اعمل فيك اية :nunu0000:
> 
> 
> بس هنبقي رومانسيين يا عم حاضر هنجيب شموع انشالله ما حد حوش عايز اية تاني وهنجيب هدايا وورد هي خراب بيوت مستعجل من كله :smil13: ​
> بقولك اية هو كل دة ليه ما بلاها وخلاص يا عم وعيش حر طليق نفسك ولا اقولك :94: لحسن حاسس اني هنضرب بلاش يا عم هنبقي رومانسيين حااااااااااضر​


 

يا مينا ياجورج دا انت ابو الرومانسيه كلها
يابني هي البنات بيموتو فيك ليه مش عشان رومانسيتك دي
ياواد اطلع من دول وبطل​ 




> شفت يا عم رامي اهو الموضوع مخلصش علي كدة كمان بقي في ماركات :11azy: وماركات عالميه كمان


 

امال انت مفكر ايه لازم ماركات كمان امال هديه اي كلام والسلام
​







> اما بصراحة يا مينا انا مشعارف انت زعلان من الرومانسية اوي لية كدة بالعكس بقي فترة الخطوبة بتبقي مليانة بالرومانسية عشان للاسف الحاجات دي بتختفي بعد الجواز هو برضة انت صح في ان جانب الرومانسية ميبقاش زيادة عن اللزوم عشان دة يخلي الطرفين يدرسوا بعد صح وبعدين اية موضوع السلبيات دة ولية مش هتتصرف بحقيقتك


 

سيبك يا مينا يا جورج اصل مينا هوت لسه ع البر بيتكم من بره لسه مجربش بس لما يجرب هيتخرب بيته
ولا صحيح هو مش هيجيب من بره
عندك كل حاجه صح يا مينا يا هوت
 



> احسن حاجة كل واحد يبقي علي طباعة مش تظهر السلبيات والايجابيات سيبها مش كل تصرف تقعد تقول دي سلبية ودي ايجابية




انا معاك ف النقطه دي كله يبان مع بعضه ومتحاولش تجمل ف شصيتك اتعامل بطلاقه وطبيعيه خالص​


----------



## ميريت (29 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> الصراحة انا مش قدرت اشوف الكلام ده
> 
> من غير ما اقولك عين العقل والصواب وبيدل علي نضوج الفكر ld:
> 
> ...


فيه جمله بحطها ف اول الرسايل بتاعتي عندي ف الجروب
الجمله دي بتقول ايه

*



قد تستطيع أن تمسك بعنان أشياء كثيرة   لكن وحدها ((المشاعر)) لاتستطيع السيطرة عليها , ولاسلطة لك على امتلاكها..!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


*انا هقعد اقول واوصف في فرس احلامي لكن وقت الجد*
*لو حبيت مش هفكر هو ايه لا حلو ولا وحش لانه بيبقا علي رايك هو ده*
*وهنا اكيد هعمل كل الي اقدر عليه عشان اسعده*
*ومن سعادته دي انا اكيد هتبسط وهبقا سعيده لانه هو سعيد بيا*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

mony_05 قال:
			
		

> يا بني حرام عليك اللي بتعملة فينا دة :act19: هتفتح عينين البنات علي حاجات هما مش واخدين بالهم منها اساسا يارامي بقي الله قولتلك ميت مرة اعمل فيك اية :nunu0000:
> 
> 
> بس هنبقي رومانسيين يا عم حاضر هنجيب شموع انشالله ما حد حوش عايز اية تاني وهنجيب هدايا وورد هي خراب بيوت مستعجل من كله :smil13: ​
> ...


 

ياسلام انت تؤمر ياباشا بس شكلك هاتاخد ضرررررررب


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *شكلك يا عم رامي مضبوط والامور مستريحة *
> 
> *الله يسهلك يا عم *
> 
> ...


 
فين دة ياعم مينا 
مش ممكن تقول نقص رومانسية او الرومانسية ماليانه على الاخر وانا قافل عليها علشان مش عايز اطلعها دلوقتي 
وانا معاك مليووووووووووووووون في المية على عدم التكلف


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> معاك حق يا مينا
> المفروض يبين شخصيته الحقيقيه
> بكل عيوبها وممبزاتها بس برضه مفيش مانع انه كون عنده جانب رومانسي
> كحدش قال طول الوقت بس علي الاقل فيه حجات صغيره
> ...


 
بس ياميريت مش يبين سلبياتة اكتر من اجيابياتة 
او يبتدي دايما بالسلبيات


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

انا كدة هاعتزل الملاعب


----------



## mony_05 (30 مايو 2006)

> يا مينا ياجورج دا انت ابو الرومانسيه كلها
> يابني هي البنات بيموتو فيك ليه مش عشان رومانسيتك دي
> ياواد اطلع من دول وبطل


*اولا انا بقول تسيبي ابويا في حاله يا مرمر عشان بجد بقي المرة دي هوصية عليكي وانتي عارفة توصية ابويا انتي حرة بقي وبعدين اكيد بقي باقي الجملة مش تبعي معرفش مين دة اللي ابو* *الرومانسيه كلها** لا صدقيني بجد مش عارف صحيح اية موضوع الرومانسيه دة اشاعة شكلها*




> امال انت مفكر ايه لازم ماركات كمان امال هديه اي كلام والسلام


*الهدية يا مرمر في معناها مش في قيمتها ولا انتي داخلة علي طمع شكلك*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> معاك حق يا مينا
> المفروض يبين شخصيته الحقيقيه
> بكل عيوبها وممبزاتها بس برضه مفيش مانع انه كون عنده جانب رومانسي
> كحدش قال طول الوقت بس علي الاقل فيه حجات صغيره
> ...



طبعا انا مش بغفل الجانب الرومانسي 

بس قصدي شئ واحد افرض واحد بطبعه خشن مش ليه في الرومانسية الا بسيط هيجي يعمل رومانسي في البداية وبعد الجواز هتتصدم فيهل ما تتكشف انه مش ليه في الرومانسية من اساساه 

ده قصدي يعني يحاول يظهر ما بداخله بدون تكلف ولامانع من الرومانسية بالطبع :Love_Mailbox: 

بالنسبة للهدايا انا كنت بستعبط مش اكتر 

انا وقتها كلنا بنتدبس وندفع واحنا فرحنين :a82:


----------



## hima85222 (30 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا جدا مش محتاج كل دة الموضوع بأختصار شديد


البنت زى العسل وسكر وكل حاجة حلوة هى نصنا التانى معلش أنا عدو المراة اة لكن بحب الحق 

دلوقتى هى بتقوم بحاجات كتير وبتكمل الراجل فى حاجات كتير بس فى حاجة لازم تعرفها

أن من حقنا أحنا كا رجالة عليهم انهم يحترموا الرجالة شوية ومش يقولوا عليهم كدة

لان احنا بجد غلابة ومش هاتمسك احنا جدعان قوى قوى وانتم كمان جدعان بس فى ساعات بتكونوا وحشششششششششششششششششششين جدا جدا جدا

لية انا مش عارف بس مش مشكلة المهم  أن كل من المرأة والرجل فية الحلو وفية الوحش 

والا ماتكنش دي دنيا حلوة لازم يبقى فى مر وعسل أنا طبعا بقول أن المر فى حياتنا هى المراة 

بس معلش لازم نستحمل علشان الدنيا تبقى حلوة وانت يا عم مينا يبتاع ستوتة اللى لذقالك دى عاوز تخلص منها مش تلذقها ليا أنا دة انا اطفش ستوتة وانت قبلها

بس فا يا جماعة يا ريت كفاية تعملوا فينا كدة بجد تعبتونا جامد بسبب كلمكم حسستونا أن احنا شيء من الجماد ولا بنحس ولا بنحب ولا اية

لية لية تقولوا كدة وبعدين انا لما بقول يا سي سيد تعالى أنا بقول كدة لان المرأة دلوقتى فى فاترة فاكرة نفسيها أن هىة كل حاجة ولاراجل ولا حاجة رغم ان الراجل هو اللى بيتيح ليها الفرصة دى وهى مش تقدر تعمل حاجة من غيروا

فا فكوا من الكلام دة مش بيعمل غير انوا بيعقد الرجالة والناس من بعض
أوف


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

لاحول ولا قوة الابالله  الواد اتعقد يارامى  عاجبك كدة 
 نجبله منين احنا قطع غيار  دلوقتى

بصراحه يا هيما  انا معاك  ان المواضيع بتعقد الاتنين  من بعض  بس مفيش داعى تبقى  عدو المراة 
اخر واحد كان عامل كدة  مات  مضربا بالقباقيب  فى ميدان عام   ههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> يا جماعة الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا جدا مش محتاج كل دة الموضوع بأختصار شديد
> 
> 
> البنت زى العسل وسكر وكل حاجة حلوة هى نصنا التانى معلش أنا عدو المراة اة لكن بحب الحق
> ...


 
انا بقول تهدي نفسك بدل مايطقلك عرق ولا حاجة :t4: وبعدين مفيييييييييش فايدة البنات مخهم خلاص اللي في دماغهم في دماغهم:giveup: 
وبعدين خليك بيس يامان كدة ممكن يجرالك حاجة:act19: 
كبر دماغك
وصلي ان ربنا يوعدك بواحدة مش معقدة من الدنيا واللي فيها:new8: وصدقني موجودين بس انت دور كويس


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> لاحول ولا قوة الابالله الواد اتعقد يارامى عاجبك كدة
> نجبله منين احنا قطع غيار دلوقتى
> 
> بصراحه يا هيما انا معاك ان المواضيع بتعقد الاتنين من بعض بس مفيش داعى تبقى عدو المراة
> اخر واحد كان عامل كدة مات مضربا بالقباقيب فى ميدان عام ههههههههه:gy0000:


 
لا مش عاجبني ماهو البركة فيكم تعقدو اللي مايتعقدش
طبعا مش قصدي عليكي يادودي انتي الخير والبركة


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> يا جماعة الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا جدا مش محتاج كل دة الموضوع بأختصار شديد
> 
> 
> البنت زى العسل وسكر وكل حاجة حلوة هى نصنا التانى معلش أنا عدو المراة اة لكن بحب الحق
> ...




*هيما كلامك لفت نظرى كتير لانى معظمه صح احياننا كتير بنظلمكم وبنحسسكم انكم جماد بس بجد احيك على كلامك دا

اما عن رائى فى الموضوع من اوله لاخره الموضوع مش مستاهل اكتر من شويه بساطه فى التصرفات وعدم تصنع يعنى خليك على طبيعتك فى كل حاجه حتى لو مش رومانسى اساسا خليك بطبيعتك وبفضل كمان تكون البنت على طبيعتها على الاقل بيكبرو فى نظر بعض لكن من اولها تتضحكو على بعض مش ظريفه وتبان بشخصيه غير شخصيتك 

زى ناس تبقى فىالخطوبه ايه حاجه مشوفتهاش وبعد الجواز ربنا ميوريكم بس الحمد لله احيانا ربنا بينقذنا كتير *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> يا جماعة الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا جدا مش محتاج كل دة الموضوع بأختصار شديد
> 
> 
> البنت زى العسل وسكر وكل حاجة حلوة هى نصنا التانى معلش أنا عدو المراة اة لكن بحب الحق
> ...



كلامك يا هيما عين العقل والصواب:t16: 

ربنا يحمييك يا ابني :yaka: 

وبالنسبة لستوته انا ها اروخ اطخه دلوقت ببازوكا ولايهمك يا حبيبي :t33: 

وبالذات النقطة الاخيرة :act31: 

بس الافضل انك تسيبها تتصدم وانتا وشطارتك تخليها تشعر انها لايصة من غيرك :dntknw:


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *هيما كلامك لفت نظرى كتير لانى معظمه صح احياننا كتير بنظلمكم وبنحسسكم انكم جماد بس بجد احيك على كلامك دا
> 
> اما عن رائى فى الموضوع من اوله لاخره الموضوع مش مستاهل اكتر من شويه بساطه فى التصرفات وعدم تصنع يعنى خليك على طبيعتك فى كل حاجه حتى لو مش رومانسى اساسا خليك بطبيعتك وبفضل كمان تكون البنت على طبيعتها على الاقل بيكبرو فى نظر بعض لكن من اولها تتضحكو على بعض مش ظريفه وتبان بشخصيه غير شخصيتك
> 
> زى ناس تبقى فىالخطوبه ايه حاجه مشوفتهاش وبعد الجواز ربنا ميوريكم بس الحمد لله احيانا ربنا بينقذنا كتير *



نفس رؤيتي للموضوع يا ميرنا :t16: 

بالضبط :94:


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *هيما كلامك لفت نظرى كتير لانى معظمه صح احياننا كتير بنظلمكم وبنحسسكم انكم جماد بس بجد احيك على كلامك دا*
> 
> *اما عن رائى فى الموضوع من اوله لاخره الموضوع مش مستاهل اكتر من شويه بساطه فى التصرفات وعدم تصنع يعنى خليك على طبيعتك فى كل حاجه حتى لو مش رومانسى اساسا خليك بطبيعتك وبفضل كمان تكون البنت على طبيعتها على الاقل بيكبرو فى نظر بعض لكن من اولها تتضحكو على بعض مش ظريفه وتبان بشخصيه غير شخصيتك *
> 
> *زى ناس تبقى فىالخطوبه ايه حاجه مشوفتهاش وبعد الجواز ربنا ميوريكم بس الحمد لله احيانا ربنا بينقذنا كتير *


 
الله عليكي ياميرنا شكرا لردك الجميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> بس ياميريت مش يبين سلبياتة اكتر من اجيابياتة
> او يبتدي دايما بالسلبيات


 

يا رامي مش قصدي السلبيات او يبتدي بيها او اي حاجه
انا قصدي التعامل عادي خالص زي ما انت بكل طلاقه
من غير اي رسم التعامل يبقا عادي خالص خالص بس فيه تكات صغيره تبين الجانب الرومانسي
دا ف خلال التعامل وتبقا جزء من الشخصيه
الواحد كل يوم بيتطور في فكره وبيكتسب خبرات جديده من حجات صغيره بيتعامل معاها ف حياته
حتي لو مقال معين هطلع منه بخبره صعيره دي افاده ليا
وبرضه من مناقشات الكل ممكن تلفت نظري لنقط انا مش واخده بالي منها هتبقا جزء من شخصيتي بعد كدا
فاكيد اكيد الولد هياخد باله بعد كدا مليون مره وهو بيجيب هديه عشان دلوقتي هو فهم ايه هو زوق البنت


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> انا كدة هاعتزل الملاعب


 
ليه يا ارتاميس تعتزلي انا كده هزعل


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

​*



الهدية يا مرمر في معناها مش في قيمتها ولا انتي داخلة علي طمع شكلك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

عندك حق يا مينا الهدايا مش ف تمنها الهدايا ف قيمتها
بس مش تروح تشتري ازازه برفيوم من عند العطار وتقول هديه*​


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> طبعا انا مش بغفل الجانب الرومانسي
> 
> بس قصدي شئ واحد افرض واحد بطبعه خشن مش ليه في الرومانسية الا بسيط هيجي يعمل رومانسي في البداية وبعد الجواز هتتصدم فيهل ما تتكشف انه مش ليه في الرومانسية من اساساه
> 
> ...


 
يا مينا الست هي الي بتظهر الجانب الرومانسي ف جوزها او بتطفيه
زي ما الست جواها طفل صغير والرجل الي يقدر يطلعه هيعيش سعيد طول عمره معاها لانها هتقرشله الظلط علي راي المثل
الراجل برضه جواه طفل والست الي تقدر تطعه هتعيش سعيده طول عمرها


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

hima85222 قال:
			
		

> لية لية تقولوا كدة وبعدين انا لما بقول يا سي سيد تعالى أنا بقول كدة لان المرأة دلوقتى فى فاترة فاكرة نفسيها أن هىة كل حاجة ولاراجل ولا حاجة رغم ان الراجل هو اللى بيتيح ليها الفرصة دى وهى مش تقدر تعمل حاجة من غيروا
> 
> فا فكوا من الكلام دة مش بيعمل غير انوا بيعقد الرجالة والناس من بعض
> أوف


 
يا هيما الست المستقويه دي واحده مس بتحب ملقتش راجل يقدر يخرج مشاعر الحب والتضحيه والفناء من جواهافا اعزرها دي لو حبت مش هتبقا كدا خالص صدقني هتبقا واحده رقيقه نفسها تضحي بعنيها عشان حبيبها


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *هيما كلامك لفت نظرى كتير لانى معظمه صح احياننا كتير بنظلمكم وبنحسسكم انكم جماد بس بجد احيك على كلامك دا*
> 
> *اما عن رائى فى الموضوع من اوله لاخره الموضوع مش مستاهل اكتر من شويه بساطه فى التصرفات وعدم تصنع يعنى خليك على طبيعتك فى كل حاجه حتى لو مش رومانسى اساسا خليك بطبيعتك وبفضل كمان تكون البنت على طبيعتها على الاقل بيكبرو فى نظر بعض لكن من اولها تتضحكو على بعض مش ظريفه وتبان بشخصيه غير شخصيتك *
> 
> *زى ناس تبقى فىالخطوبه ايه حاجه مشوفتهاش وبعد الجواز ربنا ميوريكم بس الحمد لله احيانا ربنا بينقذنا كتير *


 

يا ميرنا صدقيني الست لها طبيعه معينه ولو خرجت عنها بتبقا حد تاني مش حلو
يعني لو لقيت الراجل الي يطلع فيها كل مشاعر الرومانسيه هطلعها
ولو ملقتش هتبقا من غير مشاعر هتبقا وحشه اوي شخص لا يطاق
مفتاح عاده اي راجل هو قلب وعقل مراته او خطيبته


----------



## mony_05 (31 مايو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> *عندك حق يا مينا الهدايا مش ف تمنها الهدايا ف قيمتها*
> *بس مش تروح تشتري ازازه برفيوم من عند العطار وتقول هديه*​


 

اولا العطار مبيبعش برفيوم
ثانيا العطار الحاجة اللي عندة غالية مش هتجيلك اساسا
ثالثا انتي اخرك حاجة بجنية ونص دي اقصي طموحاتك يعني


----------



## ramyghobrial (31 مايو 2006)

انا عايز اقول حاجة ياميرت 
انا عن راي الرومانسية دي احساس ومش حاجة محددة زيها زي البصمة بالظبط
لكل اتنين بصمتهم في الرومانسية صعب نحدد تحديدات للرومانسية
يعني مثلا دي شكل للرومانسية بين اتنين:smile02 







ودي برضة شكل للرومانسية بين اتنين تانيين







اللي عايز اقولة بقى اننا صعب نحدد اذاي نبقى مع بعض رومانسيين 
الحل اننا نسيب مشاعرنا هي اللي تحس بالرومانسية ناحية بعض ونشوفها بتملي علينا اية مش نحدد الاول وبعدين نروح نطبق لا
ويارب حد يفهمني​


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

mony_05 قال:
			
		

> اولا العطار مبيبعش برفيوم
> ثانيا العطار الحاجة اللي عندة غالية مش هتجيلك اساسا
> ثالثا انتي اخرك حاجة بجنية ونص دي اقصي طموحاتك يعني


 
شوف اديتك بتتكلم وترد علي نفسك
مره تقلي داخله علي طمع والي وراها تقلي حاجه بجنيه ونص دي اخره طموحاتك
انا مش هرد
هسيبك تشوف انت مع نفسك بقا مين الي داخل علي طمع


----------



## mony_05 (31 مايو 2006)

> يا مينا الست هي الي بتظهر الجانب الرومانسي ف جوزها او بتطفيه
> زي ما الست جواها طفل صغير والرجل الي يقدر يطلعه هيعيش سعيد طول عمره معاها لانها هتقرشله الظلط علي راي المثل
> الراجل برضه جواه طفل والست الي تقدر تطعه هتعيش سعيده طول عمرها


 
*هو انا معاكي برضة في النقطة دي بس لازم يكون في الراجل شئ ولو ضعيف من الرومانسية عشان تظهر بقدرة الست *
*مشعارف بقي موضوع ان الست جواها طفل صغير:dntknw: دي مشعارف حد سمع يا جماعة عن الموضوع دة :w00t: انا اتهيالي اللي جوة الست حاجة تانية خالص بتظهر ساعة الخناقات:boxing: والضرب بالمقشات:act23: وحاجات كدة بعيد بعيد عن القارئين مش تقوليلي طفل:11azy: *




> يا هيما الست المستقويه دي واحده مش بتحب ملقتش راجل يقدر يخرج مشاعر الحب والتضحيه والفناء من جواها فا اعزرها دي لو حبت مش هتبقا كدا خالص صدقني هتبقا واحده رقيقه نفسها تضحي بعنيها عشان حبيبها


 
بصراحة يا هيما دي بقي صح عندك حق يا مرمر فعلا الست المستقوية بيبقي لسة مجالهاش اللي يعلمها الرومانسية:t13: شوفتو بقي اثبات ان الراجل:dance: ساعات بيبقي مصدر لتعليم الرومانسية:yahoo:


----------



## mony_05 (31 مايو 2006)

> يا مينا الست هي الي بتظهر الجانب الرومانسي ف جوزها او بتطفيه
> زي ما الست جواها طفل صغير والرجل الي يقدر يطلعه هيعيش سعيد طول عمره معاها لانها هتقرشله الظلط علي راي المثل
> الراجل برضه جواه طفل والست الي تقدر تطعه هتعيش سعيده طول عمرها


 
*هو انا معاكي برضة في النقطة دي بس لازم يكون في الراجل شئ ولو ضعيف من الرومانسية عشان تظهر بقدرة الست *
*مشعارف بقي موضوع ان الست جواها طفل صغير:dntknw: دي مشعارف حد سمع يا جماعة عن الموضوع دة :w00t: انا اتهيالي اللي جوة الست حاجة تانية خالص بتظهر ساعة الخناقات:boxing: والضرب بالمقشات:act23: وحاجات كدة بعيد بعيد عن القارئين مش تقوليلي طفل:11azy: *​ 



> يا هيما الست المستقويه دي واحده مش بتحب ملقتش راجل يقدر يخرج مشاعر الحب والتضحيه والفناء من جواها فا اعزرها دي لو حبت مش هتبقا كدا خالص صدقني هتبقا واحده رقيقه نفسها تضحي بعنيها عشان حبيبها


 
*بصراحة يا هيما دي بقي صح عندك حق يا مرمر فعلا الست المستقوية بيبقي لسة مجالهاش اللي يعلمها الرومانسية:t13: شوفتو بقي اثبات ان الراجل:dance: ساعات بيبقي مصدر لتعليم الرومانسية:yahoo:* ​​​​


----------



## ميريت (31 مايو 2006)

*



هو انا معاكي برضة في النقطة دي بس لازم يكون في الراجل شئ ولو ضعيف من الرومانسية عشان تظهر بقدرة الست 
مشعارف بقي موضوع ان الست جواها طفل صغير:dntknw: دي مشعارف حد سمع يا جماعة عن الموضوع دة :w00t: انا اتهيالي اللي جوة الست حاجة تانية خالص بتظهر ساعة الخناقات:boxing: والضرب بالمقشات:act23: وحاجات كدة بعيد بعيد عن القارئين مش تقوليلي طفل:11azy: 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​​​
​
لازم يا مينا تقلب كل حاجه هزار معرفش اتكلم مره جد ف حياتي معاك
ربنا يوريني فيك يوم
انا شكلي هوصل كل الكلام دا للرقابه ومن غير اي حذف عشان اتفرح علي الخناقات وهيبقا منظرك ايه وانت :boxing:



*



بصراحة يا هيما دي بقي صح عندك حق يا مرمر فعلا الست المستقوية بيبقي لسة مجالهاش اللي يعلمها الرومانسية:t13: شوفتو بقي اثبات ان الراجل:dance: ساعات بيبقي مصدر لتعليم الرومانسية:yahoo:

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

اكيد يا مينا الراجل مصدر من غير ما يحس من التعامل مش من اي حاجه تانيه
مفاتيح الست لما بتبقا ف ايد الراجل هنا هي هتبقا عجينه سهله ف ايده
يقدر يطوعها زي ماهو يحب​


----------



## mony_05 (31 مايو 2006)

> اللي عايز اقولة بقى اننا صعب نحدد اذاي نبقى مع بعض رومانسيين
> الحل اننا نسيب مشاعرنا هي اللي تحس بالرومانسية ناحية بعض ونشوفها بتملي علينا اية مش نحدد الاول وبعدين نروح نطبق لا
> ويارب حد يفهمني


 
فاهمك انا يا رامي يعني يا جماعة قصد رامي ان الاتنين ميحطوش علامات ومبادئ للرومانسية يسيبوا الموضوع لوحدة وهييجي تلقائي ودي هتبان لو الطرفين فعلا بيحبو بعض
اما يا رامي بقي انا عايز اعرف انت جبت منين الصورة الاولي دي الصورة دي تعتبر يعني فعلا قمة الرومانسية اية دة لا فعلا بجد رائعة ولة انت مصورها من علي شط الترعة ولا اية بس الغريبة ان دة بحر امال اية الكاوتشات دي انا اتهيالي يا واد يا رامي دة مشهد من فيلم قيس وليلي بس دة بقي بيقولها شايفة المركب يا فتكات​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

صح يا كوبتك المفروض ان فترة الخطوبة فترة دراسة للخطيبين لو اعدو يظهروا الرومانسية طول الوقت لما تضيع بعد الجواز حيحسو بالنقص والجوازة حتبوز    
هى احسن حاجة ان الواحد يبقى على طبيعته عشن كل واحد يعرف ايجابيات وسلبيات التانى  طبعا بجانب الرومانسية المناسبة والهدايا عشن كوبتك زعلان وعايز يشيل ايده خالص من موضوع الهدايا وعايز يريح دماغه يعنى لازم الرجل يهتم بالهدايا بتاعة البنات يعنى برفانات وكلام كدى يعنى والورد وبلاش الشيكولاتة عشن مش بحبها ويهتم طبعا بالقصص وبالاغانى الرومانسية وتامر حسنى الى مفيش ولد بيحبه         
جامد كلامك يا رامى     ربنا معاك


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

الموضوع جميل يا رامي بس انا ليا راي هو ان الولد لازم ميعيشش فترة الخطوبة كلها في رومنسية لازم يكون عقلاني لان البنت لو بعد الجواز اكتشفت الوش العقلاني ممكن تيقي في مشاكل للصبح وكمان ميكونش مبالغ في تصرفاته علشان متحصلش المشاكل اللي بنسمع عنها


----------



## christin (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

_*موضوع حلو اوي
بس ليا تعليق ازاي يعني ياجيلان بلاش الشيكولاته هو في حد مش بيحبها
بلاش تامر حسني وخلينا في الشيكولاته*_


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

ردي يالا ياجيلان على مرمر


----------



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

طب يا رامى اقول لمرمر ايه هى بتتكلم صح بس الجانب العقلانى ده لازم يكون موجود والبنت مش بتتخنء منه ولا حاجة يعنى  لان البنت زى ما بتبقى عايزة واحد رومانسى لازم يبقى مخه كبير شوية   يعنى لكل مقام مقال
كلام كبير قوى صح
عموما يا كرستين سيبك من تامر حسنى خالص  وبالنسبة للشيكولاته دنا اوصلهالك دليفرى عشن خاطرك  احنا عندنا كام كرستين يعنى


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

على فكرة انا بحب الشيكولاتة كمان 
وعايز اتنين لو سمحتي


----------



## سيزار (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

مواضيعك فى الصميم اخى رااااااااااااااامى


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

شكرا ياسيزار


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

يااااااااااااااه يا رامى    ابعتلك شيكولاته دنا لو لقيت عندك حخدها مع انى مبحبهاش  بس عشن ترحمنا من مواضيعك ليه الاضطهاد ده طيب  متجيب مواضيع عليكو شوية كله كله شغال علينا  هههههههههههههههههه
لا لا لا لا    بس كدى حبعتهملك طبعا بس تبعتلى تمنهم بئى انا مش فتحاها سبيل للمنتدى  هههههههههههههههههههه    بس بجد كل مواضيعك جامدة 
شوفلنا بئى مواضيع عالولاد شوية بقالنا كام ساعة منرفزناش كوبتك    من ساعة ما قلتلنا على مكانه وموتناه طبعا


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

فعلا الموضوع جميييييييييل
وبعدين فى جورج يا عم رامى ده مظبطك على الاخررررررر
بس بجد موضوع جميييييييييل
ومكلف بصحييييييييح ياعينى عليكووووووووووا
بس بجد هو الاتنين لازم يكونوا فى تعامل صريح مع بعض علشان محدش يقول انت خدعتنى وانتى مثلتى عليا
لا تبقى الصراحه من الاول
وزى مابيقلوا الصراحه راااااااااااااااااااااحه
والتعامل الصريح واللى يبين الطباع كمان ده اريح بكتير 
اقلها كل واحد من الطرفين يشوف مزايا وعيوب والاهم عيوب التانى
علشان يشوف نفسه هيقدر يتعايش مع الشخصيه دى ولا لا
لان دى طبعا عشرة دوووممش يووووووووم

ويارب كده نجرب فيييييييك
ونمشى فى فرحك قريب يا راااااامى:t33:


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

بس تيجي ياختي الفرح مايبقاش بق وخلاص :t33:


----------



## mero_engel (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

انا عضوه جديده ياجماعه
والموضوع شدني لانه فعلا مفيش اهم ولا احسن من الصراحه في كل الامور​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

بص يا رامى انا مع الرومانسيه بس من غير نحنحه يعنى رومانسيه افعال بلاش الحركاات اللى تشل والسهوكه دى بتخنق الطرفين والكل بيبقى عارف انها تمثيل مش حقيقيه ولو حقيقيه تزهق اكتر 
بص هو لو شخص بيحب حد ممكن يقولها له تصرفات  مش لازم يقولها صراحه ده مع ان صراحه ليها طعم حلو بس على طول تزهق بصراحه 
ووعلى رائ هيفا على الطبيعه كل شى احلى هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا رامى على الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



mero_engel قال:


> انا عضوه جديده ياجماعه
> 
> 
> والموضوع شدني لانه فعلا مفيش اهم ولا احسن من الصراحه في كل الامور​


 
صح كلامك
 ومرحبا بيكي معانا في المنتدى واتمنى اشوف مشاركاتك كتير معانا


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بص يا رامى انا مع الرومانسيه بس من غير نحنحه يعنى رومانسيه افعال بلاش الحركاات اللى تشل والسهوكه دى بتخنق الطرفين والكل بيبقى عارف انها تمثيل مش حقيقيه ولو حقيقيه تزهق اكتر
> 
> بص هو لو شخص بيحب حد ممكن يقولها له تصرفات مش لازم يقولها صراحه ده مع ان صراحه ليها طعم حلو بس على طول تزهق بصراحه
> ووعلى رائ هيفا على الطبيعه كل شى احلى هههههههههههههه
> ...


 
يعني اية سهوكة يافيبي اديني امثلة كدة :t13:


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



ramyghobrial قال:


> يعني اية سهوكة يافيبي اديني امثلة كدة :t13:




لا مش معقوله يا رامى متعرفش معنى السهوكه هى بنت عم نحنه
يعنى تلاقيه بمناسبه وبدون مناسبه يمسك ايديها لازم يقعد قدام الناس يكلمها بهمس وعينه مسبله وهو بيسالها اصلا الساعه كام اصل ساعتى واقفه تقوم هى رده عليه برضه بهمس وتقعد تضحك تحس انهم دايبين فى بعض دى سهوكه 
انه يبقى فى اجتماع عائلى والدنيا زخمه موت واى حد بيقعد فى اى حته المهم اللمه تلاقيه لازم يروح جنبها ويمسك ايدها 
اه ده ممكن يبقى بالنسبه للناس مسعد بس انا شايفه ان مش لازم الافوره يعنى اى اتنين مخطوبين يعيشوا عادى لما يقعدوا مع ناس يندمجوا معاهم ولما يبقوا لوحدهم فى اى مكان هادى يحبوا فى بعض براحتهم 

بس على فكره غريبه انك مش عارفه معنى سهوكه ههههههه​


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

لا هاقولك لية خليتك تقولي 
اصلي مش شايف ان دة غلط بين اتنين مخطوبين بيحبو بعض
وانتي يافيبي لو بتحسي ان دة اوفر وان دي سهوكة وكدة
عادي مافيهوش مشكلة
لكن فية ناس تانية بتحس ان دة اللي حاساه من غير افتعال ولا تزويد عن الحد
الرومانسية دي بصمة مالهاش قوانين لو حسو اي حاجة بيعملوها 
بس يبقو حاسينها


----------



## سيزار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي &#15*

اخى رامى اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع فعلا انت بصمه مميزه داخل المنتدى الموقر 
ممكن اقول رائى 
بص يا سيدى
اعتقد ان الرمانسيه مواقف و شعور بمعنى .. مثلا .. انك بداخلك احساس قوى جدا بكلمه ممكن تقولها وتحس انها هتفرح قلب الحبيبه وانها جايه فى وقتها ... وما احلها كلمه مضبوطه ومهزبه وجامده فى معنها الى الحبيبه اذا قولها وتوكل على الله .. ساعتها هى هتحس ان الكلمه خبطط فى قلبها .. وبعدين ياعم هتسمع احلى كلام ممكن تعبر بيه انسانه على بتحبك وتميل اليك ... وعلى فكره هى بتقول كلام محترم جدا وانت لازم تقدر انها بنت محترمه فحتى كلامها احلو ليك هيكون محترم ولذيذ عارف ليه لانك بتحبها وهى كمان بتحبك ..
وخلى بالك لازم تنقى الوقت الى بيتقال فيه هذا الكلام اى تملك الشعور الازم للقيام بهذه العمليه وهى كمان تكون نفسيتها مهيئه لاستقبال كلامك .. ولك ان تعلم عزيزى احترام وتقدير مشاعر المراءه هو اعلى واكبر من الرمانسيه لانها انسانه تملك قلب مثل قلبك ودم مثل دمك واحساس مثل احساسك .. لذلك فيجب مراعاه الوقت والكلام والشعور والرمانسيه .. ومن هنا هتحس انك مقدرها جامد وتكن لك كل الاحترام والتقدير ..
ويا بخت الى الانسانه الى بتحب تحس اكيد ب الى قدمها لان سعات النظرات تغنى عن الكلام 
موضوع رائع من شخص متميز شكرا رامى​


----------



## التقيه الباره (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



ramyghobrial قال:


> لا هاقولك لية خليتك تقولي
> اصلي مش شايف ان دة غلط بين اتنين مخطوبين بيحبو بعض
> وانتي يافيبي لو بتحسي ان دة اوفر وان دي سهوكة وكدة
> عادي مافيهوش مشكلة
> ...



 بص يا رامى انا مش بتكلم على الناس اللى بتتصرف بتلقائيه لان ده مش هيضيقنى لانهم مش بيمثلوا بس اللى بيفقع التمثيل وانت عارف انه تمثيل ده تحس انهم اوفر
انا ممكن اشوف نفس المواقف دى مع ناس تانيه اقول عادى هما كده ديه طبعتهم بس اللى بيصطنع ده مش بيبقى ليه بصمه فى الرومانسيه 
وميرسى على الرد والاهتمام بردى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



سيزار قال:


> اخى رامى اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع فعلا انت بصمه مميزه داخل المنتدى الموقر​
> ممكن اقول رائى
> بص يا سيدى
> اعتقد ان الرمانسيه مواقف و شعور بمعنى .. مثلا .. انك بداخلك احساس قوى جدا بكلمه ممكن تقولها وتحس انها هتفرح قلب الحبيبه وانها جايه فى وقتها ... وما احلها كلمه مضبوطه ومهزبه وجامده فى معنها الى الحبيبه اذا قولها وتوكل على الله .. ساعتها هى هتحس ان الكلمه خبطط فى قلبها .. وبعدين ياعم هتسمع احلى كلام ممكن تعبر بيه انسانه على بتحبك وتميل اليك ... وعلى فكره هى بتقول كلام محترم جدا وانت لازم تقدر انها بنت محترمه فحتى كلامها احلو ليك هيكون محترم ولذيذ عارف ليه لانك بتحبها وهى كمان بتحبك ..
> ...


 
كلامك رائع ياسيزار 
وبيوصل لنقطة
الصدق في المشاعر 
شكرا ليك


----------



## ramyghobrial (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو بتعمل الحاجات دي تبقى "ياي مش رومانسي *



التقيه الباره قال:


> بص يا رامى انا مش بتكلم على الناس اللى بتتصرف بتلقائيه لان ده مش هيضيقنى لانهم مش بيمثلوا بس اللى بيفقع التمثيل وانت عارف انه تمثيل ده تحس انهم اوفر
> 
> انا ممكن اشوف نفس المواقف دى مع ناس تانيه اقول عادى هما كده ديه طبعتهم بس اللى بيصطنع ده مش بيبقى ليه بصمه فى الرومانسيه
> 
> وميرسى على الرد والاهتمام بردى​


 
ايووووة فهمت قصدك 
وعارفه فية بنات بتحب دة
بييغيظوني اوي


----------

